# Uneven pressure to maintain equal height



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

I finished my install yesterday and noticed that to maintain the same ride height in the front (23" FTG) my right bag has to sit at 48PSI while my left bag can sit at 40PSI. Any ideas?

Airlift v2
Slam XL air struts
MK5 Jetta


Tapatalk!


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

more weight maybe ? if not i had a wierd reading try re calibrating the system might help might have an akward reading :thumbup:


----------



## xcrunnr93 (Sep 6, 2009)

you're fat. :laugh: jk, but yeah, its probably the extra weight with you in the car. 

edit: nvm. i got confused, thought you said driver side had more air.


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not the lightest guy, but that wouldn't be the case if I were in the driver's seat, wouldn't it? Since the extra pressure is in the right (passenger side) bag, that would mean the weight would be on the side too, right?

And I think you're right. Probably recalibrate and try again.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?oq3byb
Tapatalk!


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

RobbS said:


> I'm not the lightest guy, but that wouldn't be the case if I were in the driver's seat, wouldn't it? Since the extra pressure is in the right (passenger side) bag, that would mean the weight would be on the side too, right?
> 
> And I think you're right. Probably recalibrate and try again.
> 
> ...


 Is it possible that the strut is not seated all the way down into the spindle?


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

RobbS said:


> And I think you're right. Probably recalibrate and try again.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


 keep us posted 




vjg1215 said:


> Is it possible that the strut is not seated all the way down into the spindle?


 you should check this too but this is a pretty bad/ simple f**k up lol


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

It shouldn't be. I know it was a tight fit, so I guess it's a possibility. I have to replace my axle anyway.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rl1sgd
Tapatalk!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

vjg1215 said:


> Is it possible that the strut is not seated all the way down into the spindle?


 This. Make sure it's in the knuckle the whole way. Airlift's powder coat is thick as hell and makes it difficult :beer: :beer:


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

honestly the PSI doesn't really matter all that much. its a very slim chance that you will have equal psi on both sides of the car, as each corner of the vehicle has different weight. keep in mind also as the weight increases, so does the load therefore requiring more PSI to establish the same height.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

gli_boi said:


> honestly the PSI doesn't really matter all that much. its a very slim chance that you will have equal psi on both sides of the car, as each corner of the vehicle has different weight. keep in mind also as the weight increases, so does the load therefore requiring more PSI to establish the same height.


 this makes a lot of since. kinda what i was thinking also.:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Inb4elevelfanboys


----------



## An[email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Inb4elevelfanboys


 LOL, this guy! :wave: 


Pressures are completely irrelevant to an even height. Pressures in air springs will vary with load, temperature, etc. and these are factors which will be consistently changing. Thus, the pressures in your bags are not an accurate way to measure height as pressures can vary greatly depending on things such as fuel, passengers, cargo, etc. I'm not going to sit here and be an e-level fan boy, but if you're interested in more about level based systems in comparison to height based systems, check out our 'AIR101' section HERE :thumbup:


----------

